# Australian Immigration Consultant / Agent in Dubai



## sudanraghu2210

Hi

Every One

I have been trying to find out good Australian Immigration Consultant / Agent in Dubai.


My real sister is already immigrated to Australia for last 8 years .


Could anyone let me know any good Australian Immigration Consultant / Agent in Dubai.


Thanks


----------



## pamela0810

Try these people: VOITIN WALKER DAVIS - Legal Consultant and Migration Agent

Australian immigration rules have changed over the past few years. They can do an assessment for you but they have really tightened the procedures with the whole process taking an average of 4-5 years now.


----------

